# How much can you 1rm deadlift off the floor?



## Deads

*how much can you 1rm off the floor*​
1-50kgs 30.46%51-100kgs 162.45%101-150kgs 14021.47%151-200kgs 23135.43%201-250kgs 17827.30%251-300kgs 609.20%301-350kgs 192.91%351kg+50.77%


----------



## Deads

I've only been deadlifting for around 6 months but I'm loving them and I'm constantly trying to hit new pb's

This week finally hit my target of 200kg, probably could of made a little more.

What can you deadlift? And post what you weigh  , I weigh 89kgs


----------



## zelobinksy

Atm i'm peaking at 140 kg (but thats because i injured my back and i'm taking it slow to rebuild strength lol)

1rm was at 175kg which was when i was at 12.7st so was pretty glad with that 

how much do you weigh deads?


----------



## deep85

200kg is some going, thats my target by the summer. ive been training for 3 years but only started deadlifting 6months ago and i love it. Ive never done a one rep max but tonight i was doing 165 x 6 which was a pb for me. Im going up bout 2-4kg a week on the deadlift.

BTW who is that in your avatar? Is that arnies mate? I remember reading about him but cant remember his name


----------



## Deads

zelobinksy said:


> Atm i'm peaking at 140 kg (but thats because i injured my back and i'm taking it slow to rebuild strength lol)
> 
> 1rm was at 175kg which was when i was at 12.7st so was pretty glad with that
> 
> how much do you weigh deads?


Edited my post so people share what they weigh. I voted for 201+ because I know could of made a little more 

I weigh 89kgs mate unsure of that in stone


----------



## Deads

deep85 said:


> 200kg is some going, thats my target by the summer. ive been training for 3 years but only started deadlifting 6months ago and i love it. Ive never done a one rep max but tonight i was doing 165 x 6 which was a pb for me. Im going up bout 2-4kg a week on the deadlift.
> 
> BTW who is that in your avatar? Is that arnies mate? I remember reading about him but cant remember his name


I rep around 170kg for 6, so sure u'll manage 200kgs mate

Yeah that's arnie's mate franko columbu. Right little animal


----------



## Squirrel

210kg. Don't deadlift very often as don't get much from it, but can always top 200kg when I do.


----------



## Deads

What do you weigh in kgs?


----------



## Squirrel

Just a fraction over 89kg this morning at 172cm.


----------



## deep85

do you ever feel light headed to the point were u think you might pass out after deads?


----------



## Deads

deep85 said:


> do you ever feel light headed to the point were u think you might pass out after deads?


Yeah cause you've gotta keep a belly full of air to keep your core tight. You can't just breath out like other lifts.

Had my ipod on once and the music went all slow and weird. Had to sit down for a couple of mins. Lol


----------



## Fatstuff

I am currently deadlifting 140kg, but finding it hard to keep my back straight, any tips?


----------



## snapon

fatmanstan! said:


> I am currently deadlifting 140kg, but finding it hard to keep my back straight, any tips?


drop a few kgs, concentrate, think about what your doing, when you think your form is better (straighter) then add the kgs back on...


----------



## Nickthegreek

My maximum deadlift was 5 reps at 180kg. Haven't tried heavier as I don't want to risk injury. A tip I would give is to always keep the bar flushed up against your shins as it reduces risk of lower back injury. I literally try and slighly scrape my shins wile doing the movement (I wear long track suit bottoms to avoid grazes) .


----------



## Fatstuff

snapon said:


> drop a few kgs, concentrate, think about what your doing, when you think your form is better (straighter) then add the kgs back on...


Thing is that's not my 1rm , I feel I could slam more on but don't trust my upper back to stay straight


----------



## snapon

fatmanstan! said:


> Thing is that's not my 1rm , I feel I could slam more on but don't trust my upper back to stay straight


in that case, ask someone at the gm for some help and to monitor your form.

its not worth busting you back and being laid up for weeks is it?


----------



## a.notherguy

fatmanstan! said:


> Thing is that's not my 1rm , I feel I could slam more on but don't trust my upper back to stay straight


i had this problem with both squats and deads.

sorted it by waiting til the gym was quiet and then using my moby to film me from the side whilst doing the lifts. i saw all my problems straight away and knew where to start on solving them


----------



## hsmann87

240kg. No belt. No straps. No suits. That was dont at a bodyweight of 78kg.


----------



## Guest

280, although if i sort the top out ill have 300


----------



## powerhousepeter

220 off the floor currently


----------



## Paul_k2

Have done 220kg no belts or straps at 94kg-ish but recently switched to a double over hand grip, so the straps are out. Haven't maxed out for a while but reckon i could pull 230kg+ but i think i'll stick to higher reps with 180kg


----------



## Syko

180KG a few weeks back

Will be getting that 200KG up soon


----------



## littlesimon

260kg in competition @132.5kg Bodyweight, no belt or straps


----------



## scout

never 1rep maxed but when i was deadlifting regular i was repping 120 x 8 for 3 sets.

ive never risked going too heavy but maybe il get a bit of confidence back once my training is back on track

i was bout 108kg then, im 103kg today


----------



## Taylor01

I did 200kg at 79kg bw a long time ago. Got it on film somewhere on my computer.

I'm about 85kg atm and did 190kgx8 this week, will try a 1rm at some point and post


----------



## Quinn92

180kg currently, hope to break the 200kg mark by the time I'm 19 (6 months ish)


----------



## Deads

Some big lifts in there, although most of you havnt posted your body weight........lol

Hmmm, another question but perhaps it deserves a full thread. Belt or no belt?

I used to use a belt but I now don't think its a good idea, opinions??


----------



## bambam123

I managed a 190kg dead on Tuesday. Height 5'9 weight 70kgs.

It was my fourth week deadlifting, so I was very happy. Aiming for the 200 within six weeks, hopefully!


----------



## Deads

fatmanstan! said:


> Thing is that's not my 1rm , I feel I could slam more on but don't trust my upper back to stay straight


You shouldn't be perfectly straight like a pencil. You need to stick ur **** out so the lower back is arched but upper back and shoulders should be slightly rounded so you bodys in its natural s shape.

Practice makes perfect its a hard technique to learn but as your back strengthens I found it came naturally. Just take it one step at a time to aviod injury. Took me 3months to go from 185kg to 200kgs


----------



## Deads

bambam123 said:


> I managed a 190kg dead on Tuesday. Height 5'9 weight 70kgs.
> 
> It was my fourth week deadlifting, so I was very happy. Aiming for the 200 within six weeks, hopefully!


Fair play man.

Juice or no juice?


----------



## bambam123

Deads said:


> Fair play man.
> 
> Juice or no juice?


Thanks 

I'm into week five of my course. I'm just starting to feel the gains, so I can't wait for weeks 10-12, although I'm enjoying the journey! It didn't help losing a stone over Christmas with the flu.


----------



## SteamRod

Deads said:


> Yeah cause you've gotta keep a belly full of air to keep your core tight. You can't just breath out like other lifts.
> 
> Had my ipod on once and the music went all slow and weird. Had to sit down for a couple of mins. Lol


pull it as tight to your shins as possible and sit back was the best advice I was given when starting deads.


----------



## hsmann87

Deads said:


> Some big lifts in there, *although most of you havnt posted your body weight........lol*
> 
> Hmmm, another question but perhaps it deserves a full thread. Belt or no belt?
> 
> I used to use a belt but I now don't think its a good idea, opinions??


i posted bodyweight...



hsmann87 said:


> 240kg. No belt. No straps. No suits. That was dont at a bodyweight of 78kg.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

200kg for 7 reps and after that i went for a max and got 220kg confidently.

from fresh i could probably get 230kg judging from how easy 220 went up.

that was 2-3 months ago but and been doing racks since then up at 260 for a double after doing sets with 220x10 and 240x6.

deadlifting my strong point, my other lifts aint anythin special.

bw was 94-95kg when i pulled the 220kg


----------



## Deads

SteamRod said:


> pull it as tight to your shins as possible and sit back was the best advice I was given when starting deads.


Ofcourse. I was just stating why its easy to get dizzy, because of holding ur breath.


----------



## Deads

hsmann87 said:


> i posted bodyweight...


Well done. You did notice I used the word most?

Very impressive btw


----------



## weedavey

Not sure on 1rm but back along i was at 165 for 3. Not my current weight but its slowly coming back up to more respectable figures! Love the 5x5 at the mo......


----------



## ElfinTan

160kg no straps!


----------



## bigfellaking

Just realised it's 1 rep max......was thinking 1 arm deads lol. Never tried 1 rep max on deads as was never my strong point but I would say 180kg.


----------



## Robbyg

210kg at 81kg at present


----------



## Ser

I'm 58kg, and my pb(only been doing deads for a few months) was 125k  Planning on beating that asap


----------



## Ninja

230kg at 94kg of bw. Naked


----------



## gerg

170 @ 73kg bw with just some chalk and a pair of shorts 

going for 180 very soon


----------



## Mowgli

260kg at 100kg bodyweight. Just belt and chalk.


----------



## Guest

290 as of Saterday


----------



## Smitch

I don't deadlift but a lad i work with does 280kg at a weight of 94kg, which i found impressive.


----------



## Guest

Smitch said:


> I don't deadlift but a lad i work with does 280kg at a weight of 94kg, which i found impressive.


So do I


----------



## martin brown

Nice work Mike  Looked easy off the floor too.


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737

I did 5 reps at 140 last week after 2 months off due to lower back pain so I can't complain really. before I was doing 165 x 5. My target will be 200 this year and im quite positive about this let's hope my back is with me


----------



## Bricktop1436114614

300kg at 115KG, dont do deads religously, do them when i feel like it, 251-300 kg doesnt do it justice im sure i cud of got 1kg more up lol


----------



## Guest

martin brown said:


> Nice work Mike  Looked easy off the floor too.


Cheers mate, it was surprisingly easy.


----------



## JB74

recently hit a PB 190kgs x 2 currently weighing in around 96kg tried a 195kg a week later and couldnt do it think my focus had gone


----------



## DAZ4966

jay_bla said:


> recently hit a PB 190kgs x 2 currently weighing in around 96kg tried a 195kg a week later and couldnt do it think my focus had gone


Not bad, Parmos.

For me, my best was 250kg (5 x 20kg & 1 x 15kg each side) off the floor. I was about 18st then & I used straps, but I am natty, so a good weight, I think.


----------



## JB74

DAZ4966 said:


> Not bad, Parmos.
> 
> For me, my best was 250kg (5 x 20kg & 1 x 15kg each side) off the floor. I was about 18st then & I used straps, but I am natty, so a good weight, I think.


U in Denys? cos I am training there. Now

Also natty mate


----------



## K1eran

180kg @ 12st 3 (about 74kg?)


----------



## South Champ Jnr

270kg 1rm at 95kg bodyweight. was wearing wrist wraps no belt though.


----------



## DAZ4966

jay_bla said:


> U in Denys? cos I am training there. Now
> 
> Also natty mate


If you mean Stockton, then yes. I am in 3 x times per week, usually evening. Will bump into you eventually, I am sure.

BTW, no more deads for me - a slipped disc 2 years ago but a stop to that. I am still making good gains though.


----------



## JB74

DAZ4966 said:


> If you mean Stockton, then yes. I am in 3 x times per week, usually evening. Will bump into you eventually, I am sure.
> 
> BTW, no more deads for me - a slipped disc 2 years ago but a stop to that. I am still making good gains though.


 yeah stockton just had a few weeks off i got back in last monday for a 3 month stint

i am usually in there for 4-30 for a hr ish train by myself so in and out there in about a hr or so


----------



## Dazarooni

180kgs @ 11 st 13 lbs (75.9kgs)

I feel I could do 190kgs very soon.


----------



## crashcusion

Where's moby


----------



## dtlv

Am not sure what my 1RM would be - am currently doing 8x3 (30 sec rest between sets) with 165kg. That's more than double my bodyweight so am happy with it right now.


----------



## miller25

After one year away from gym I did 160kg for 2 reps yesterday, I tried a couple of singles after that but my grip wasn't great.


----------



## C.Hill

About 6 months ago deadlifted 190kg lovely, then tried 200kg, remember getting it about an inch of floor then woke up. I had Blacked out and ended up on the bench behind me with some geezer holding me up! Haha pratt. Gonna go for another 1repmax soon.


----------



## ginnus21

My max was 180 kg 1yr ago, about 160kg now but use straps. Cut thru tendons, nerves an artery few years back so right hand not the same...


----------



## MarkFranco

210kg suit and belt, sumo dead


----------



## kingy_88

220 at around 100kg 5'8


----------



## Barry Seal

Ive only been doing deads for 6 months, im 44, 6'3" and about 90kg. Last time i did a 1rm was about 2 months ago and i stopped at 120kg as ive got a prolapsed disc and didnt want to risk it. Currently doing 5x5 @ 110kg.

BS


----------



## bambam123

Hit 200kg last night, 30th birthday present to myself! I was 71kg on the scales


----------



## chorscroft

Only 105Kg at the minute :L On starting strength and moving upwards each session but.


----------



## SeBb0

only been doing deads for 2 months, shocking.:laugh:

currently @ 155kg @ 80kg


----------



## Dezw

245kgs at 14 stone.

Hoping for 250 this week.


----------



## Dazarooni

Now up to 190kgs @ 12 stone (76.2kgs). With straps and chalk.

Natural.


----------



## ajb316

165kg x 5 reps

Shoot for 6-8 reps so don't go any lower than 6 if possible.

I know it's all if's & butts but that stand my 1RM at 186kg @ 81kg BW.

Aiming for 180kg x 8 reps by end of 2011


----------



## Trenzyme

last back day i did 180 x 12, 220 x 6 270 x 2 @5ft11 95kg, reckon il crack 300kg next cycle for sure!

no straps or belt, just chalk


----------



## Guest

My Pb is 280kg at 110kg bodyweight, no belt and completely natural. I've just started my first cycle on Monday (600mg test-e a week for ten weeks) so that should be up over 300kg in a few weeks with a bit of luck


----------



## bighead1985

Im 6'2 and 100kgs. 1rep max is 200kg but that was my last set of five and I had done 3 reps at 190kgs on the previous set. I would hate to watch a video of it because my form was probably shocking!!! I prefer squats but appreciate deads have just got to be done!


----------



## Wardy211436114751

C.Hill said:


> About 6 months ago deadlifted 190kg lovely, then tried 200kg, remember getting it about an inch of floor then woke up. I had Blacked out and ended up on the bench behind me with some geezer holding me up! Haha pratt. Gonna go for another 1repmax soon.


Jeeez I've heard of this happening to people it kinda puts me off going for my 1RM which is no good if I plan on entering a drug-free PL comp this year lol! I reckon I could pull 160kg for 1 but I've never been above 140kg so its all subjective.


----------



## crampy

pulled a 170kg 2nyt


----------



## ste08

Ive been sat at 200kg for months and finally smashed the barrior tonight and got the 210kg! Beauty! Next bench mark is the 250kg :thumb:

Oh and thats at 87kg bodyweight, bout 5ft 8ish


----------



## benicillin

220kg yesterday, completely raw - no straps, chalk or belt


----------



## hsmann87

On The Rise said:


> Jeeez I've heard of this happening to people it kinda puts me off going for my 1RM which is no good if I plan on entering a drug-free PL comp this year lol! I reckon I could pull 160kg for 1 but I've never been above 140kg so its all subjective.


lol

that happened to me yesterday when i was doing power cleans. luckily i got it up and dropped it down without causing injury!

it tends to happen when i overly psych myself up, take too many deep breaths and hence too much oxygen in.

nice likkle buzz though


----------



## MarkFranco

Lifted conventional tonight, allways lift sumo but went for 1 rep max

170kg and could could more, to be fair, im not sure if sumo gives me a massive advantage (but every little helps  )


----------



## Dazarooni

Managed 200 kgs today with chalk and straps. now @ bodyweight 77 kgs and natural.


----------



## crashcusion

watched the mobster do 4 plates a side on the olympic bar


----------



## Beasted

Currently 185kg for 4-6 repetitions and that was after not doing deadlift for 6months.

Bodyweight of 86kg at the time!


----------



## Matt 1

last time I did a 1rm on deads I was 16 weighing about 55kg haha, pulled 115kg lol

Must try a new 1rm soon!


----------



## SteamRod

benicillin said:


> 220kg yesterday, completely raw - no straps, chalk or belt


well done mate but get a belt.

I never used to have a belt but tried my mates in the gym it was like night and day I pulled 220 for a triple without a belt the next week I was pulling 250 for a single.

needless to say I bought a belt haha


----------



## NICK_1

172.5kgs x 5. Should be just over 200kgs by Wendlers 1rm calc. Will test at end of this 5/3/1 cycle.


----------



## shaun220

I am currently lifting 110kg. I weight just under 100kg, bear in mind I've only been liftng seriously for 4 months. I stand at 6'1


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ

i dead lift 160kg,two reps atm..and felt verry light headed last night lol


----------



## Guest

270kg raw was pb about two months ago, hit 220kg for 11..went back to gym this week, pulled 220kg for 7 so not lost much..aiming for 300kg deadlift


----------



## Bambi

210 but just got 200 for 4 so will try for 220 in the next fortnight


----------



## Readyandwaiting

500 kg


----------



## MRSTRONG

Readyandwaiting said:


> 500 kg


lool


----------



## MarkFranco

Readyandwaiting said:


> 500 kg


Is that you Benedikt Magnusson???


----------



## benicillin

SteamRod said:


> well done mate but get a belt.
> 
> I never used to have a belt but tried my mates in the gym it was like night and day I pulled 220 for a triple without a belt the next week I was pulling 250 for a single.
> 
> needless to say I bought a belt haha


I have a belt should i choose to use it, but i like seeing what i can pull completely raw


----------



## Guest

yeah i dont use a belt or straps, only chalk..


----------



## tuktuk

Done my first 100kg dead on saturday! I weigh 130lb.


----------



## Guest

I did 272.5kg for 3 reps on Tuesday. No belt or suit just chalk. I'm eight weeks into my first cycle (test e) and was pulling a 1rm of 280kg before i started, I reckon I could pull a 1rm of at least 290kg now. I'm gonna go for a new pb in week ten


----------



## Guest

great lifting bro, my aim is 300kg deadlift..270k max at the mo


----------



## Sallerton

Do 5x5 with 200kg, so whatever that equates to for 1rm. IDK maybe 250ish.


----------



## bighead1985

200Kgs but feel I couldve done more. Before I done it I thought I would obviously struggle but once it was up I wish I put more on!!!


----------



## s3_abv

My 1 rep max is 5 plates each side plus bar so around 225kg.

Not bad considering im 5'9 and weigh 65kg lol.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

212.5kg @ bw of 67.5kg, flew up


----------



## marty341

My max deadlift is 202.5kg at 76kg BW, 177cm, just chalk! RAW!!


----------



## [email protected]

320kg


----------



## Guest

[email protected] said:


> 320kg


Impressive.

Is that raw? suited? straped?


----------



## Marshan

Did my first ever deadlift last week...never done it before as it looks like brutality and TBH I was a bit scared. No straps or chalk but had a very good powerlifting belt off a mate...210k. Failed at first attempt...that made me get it 2nd time round. Chuffed. Age 35...5'9" and 90kg.


----------



## [email protected]

i compete as strongman so train with a slight pause when it gets heavy... example below

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GSB8sSlroo


----------



## [email protected]

no straps bud just chalk a bit of a hitch but getting there...


----------



## [email protected]

no straps just chalk bud


----------



## quinn85

i got a 200k deadlift not too long ago. form was horrific but i'm not fussed, never going to be perfect from 1rm i guess. height and weight, 6'2 and then, about 100k/220lbs


----------



## MRSTRONG

[email protected] said:


> i compete as strongman so train with a slight pause when it gets heavy... example below
> 
> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GSB8sSlroo


nice videos richie whats your stats ?


----------



## Guest

[email protected] said:


> no straps just chalk bud


Nice. I recon you could have that 300 pulled smooth.


----------



## [email protected]

not sure what ya mean by stats,im 32 6ft lol


----------



## Slater8486

Was doing 1 rep max 200kg at 11 stone 8.

Currently trying to put on size so am at 12 stone 3 but no impact to deadlift. Still at 200kg strapped for one rep.

Do love doing deadlifts!!


----------



## Hayesy

170kg


----------



## TELBOR

2 year old thread!!

:lol:


----------



## Guest

260 but it wasn't pretty once I hit mid quad. Hiiiiitch.

Can get 250 up fairly smooth though.


----------



## F.M.J

180 pretty smooth felt like I could get a second rep but didn't risk it.

Belted and strapped

Height: 6'4"

Weight: 16st 8lbs / 232lbs


----------



## Smitch

192.5kg

People always seem to go up in 10kg increments, never understood that myself.


----------



## IGotTekkers

deep85 said:


> do you ever feel light headed to the point were u think you might pass out after deads?


I feel like iv downed a flask of voddy mate


----------



## piggy

240kg at 5'9 and 96kg


----------



## secondhandsoul

I can do a pitiful 100kg weighing 60kg. Hoping to make good progress this year doing stronglifts.


----------



## elliot438

Been training 1 year now, weighing 76kg on my cut and can get 190kg


----------



## Rick89

300kg


----------



## Fatstuff

190kg


----------



## Fatstuff

Rick89 said:


> 300kg


Animal


----------



## Rick89

Fatstuff said:


> Animal


not yet 330+ is animal territory i say


----------



## Fatstuff

Rick89 said:


> not yet 330+ is animal territory i say


Lol when u get there, u will say the same and want 350


----------



## Bulldog88

240kg at 99kg bodyweight.


----------



## Vivid

200kg, was a warm up to 220kg which i failed... That was a year ago before i put my back out, only just started getting back into it a few weeks ago but reckon i could pull 200kg already, aiming for that 220kg this summer!


----------



## simonthepieman

215 at a handsome 78KG 5'6"


----------



## Justin Cider

Just got 205 x 1 at 81kg

No straps just belt


----------



## icamero1

180kg @ 76kg bodyweight


----------



## Darrenmac1988

285kg at 108kg Bodyweight


----------



## NSGym

single at 230kg at the min, 250kg is the aim by end of june


----------



## benki11

10 x 160 kg

Never tried 1rm as we only have up to 174 kg in my Gym


----------



## kingdale

230kg is my best. Form ends up going on 1 rep max so dont try it often.


----------



## Guest

I can do 170kg for reps, so I reckon i've got a 180/190 1RM in me. I aim to hit 200kg this year


----------



## kingdale

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I can do 170kg for reps, so I reckon i've got a 180/190 1RM in me. I aim to hit 200kg this year


I think your 1 rep max will be higher than you think if you are doing 170kg for reps.


----------



## Guest

kingdale said:


> I think your 1 rep max will be higher than you think if you are doing 170kg for reps.


That would be good if it was. I actually did 180kg for 3 last week, so 200 is well within me I reckon


----------



## kingdale

Cheeky Monkey said:


> That would be good if it was. I actually did 180kg for 3 last week, so 200 is well within me I reckon


Yeah it probably will be just shove the weight on the bar and go for it! Will shock yourself at what you can actually manage.


----------



## Hayesy

170kg


----------



## small for now

170kg @15stone and natty


----------



## JPO

200kg at 12st 12 .assisted


----------



## Pardoe

180kg and I weigh 75kg


----------



## longjohnchafage

158kg @12.5 stone natty


----------



## JB74

230kg x 1 but did 225kg x 2 also roughly around 98kg


----------



## Pictor

190kg after 5 working sets, while cutting and on DNP 500mg/day!

That was just before Christmas... Was about 15st


----------



## rb79

i dont go mad on deads due to already having 3 hernias in my life but i managed 3 reps at 82kg today.. felt like my back was going to snap but hey ho. 6' 2" and weigh 76kg


----------



## Rick89

Rick89 said:


> 300kg


scap this its 310 now


----------



## ellisrimmer

Right I can do 130kg for reps. I can squat 160kg for reps. Why am I so poor at deadlifting?


----------



## MattGriff

ellisrimmer said:


> Right I can do 130kg for reps. I can squat 160kg for reps. Why am I so poor at deadlifting?


1: Your squats are high

2: You are weak


----------



## ellisrimmer

Haha yes I'm a twig. How can I improve my deadlifting?


----------



## infernal0988

I dont train for strength that comes along when i train my deadlift is 210 kg at the moment.


----------



## MattGriff

ellisrimmer said:


> Haha yes I'm a twig. How can I improve my deadlifting?


Get stronger.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

180kg for 1 rep. 76kg body weight.


----------



## ellisrimmer

MattGriff said:


> Get stronger.


I don't want to get too bulky though


----------



## Fatstuff

ellisrimmer said:


> I don't want to get too bulky though


Brilliant


----------



## Davey Boy

210kg BW of 78kg


----------



## Geonix

Most I've done is 210kg @ 79kg 5"11 *liquid chalk + no belt* - starting up from 60x15 60x15 100x10 140x2 160x2 180x2 200x1 210x1 (think I may be able to manage another 5kg given, more appropriate rest times and cutting out the 200kg prior.

Attempted a 220kg (accidently LOL) thought it was actually 200kg while back 'may' have come got it to full lock but knees were shaking so bad didn't want to risk it 60% up though!  , Don't do any heavy deadlifts anymore, switching to 10-15 rep range only, 100-120kg is typical.


----------



## Sam_

i have been deadlifting about 6 weeks now and my pb is 100 for 3.........thats completely pants compared to u lot but im a heavy gal at around 80kg x


----------



## marknorthumbria

260, 220 for reps don't go above it unless I am showing off lol


----------



## Geonix

Sam_ said:


> i have been deadlifting about 6 weeks now and my pb is 100 for 3.........thats completely pants compared to u lot but im a heavy gal at around 80kg x


Unless your powerlifting, figures don't really mean anything to a certain extent haha!


----------



## jimmywst

Little old natty me 160kg @80kg BW. Raw.

Repping 110kg 5x5 once or twice a week so maybe it's time to test the 1rm again.


----------



## dirtymusket1

260kg for 2 reps at bodyweight of 115kg


----------



## secondhandsoul

58kg girl. Last week I got 95kg for 5x5. Haven't done 1rm for a while now but going to attempt 97.5 for 5x5 tomorrow.


----------



## Sam_

Geonix said:


> Unless your powerlifting, figures don't really mean anything to a certain extent haha!


lol.....


----------



## SammyInnit

Got 195kg out yesterday, but I was pretty tired. I'd like to try and work up to 220/230kg in the next 6 months.


----------



## murphy2010

deadlift as of now is sh1t, but last year july i could get about 230kg. but since then a dislocated shoulder and alot of muscle loss means im a far way off that.

but muscle memory is doing its part so far


----------



## secondhandsoul

As of this morning 100kg for sets of 3  New goal - 2x body weight.


----------



## Slater8486

Deads said:


> I've only been deadlifting for around 6 months but I'm loving them and I'm constantly trying to hit new pb's
> 
> This week finally hit my target of 200kg, probably could of made a little more.
> 
> What can you deadlift? And post what you weigh  , I weigh 89kgs


I now weigh 12.10 and Dead-lift 210 from floor 1 rep max, I have been putting on size recently but I think weight for weight ratio was when I was at 11.8 and could hit 200kg. Looking to beat my record tonight though!


----------



## huarache

200kg as of tomorrow, I rep 3x1 180kg today so I WILL get 200kg tomorrow


----------



## JR8908

330kg at 105kg assisted


----------



## rokkus

Don't know what my 1RM is, I'm working on 160kg for 5 sets of 8 reps with a 3 minute pause in between... can I work out a 1RM from that?

I reckon it will be between 150-200kg, I know 180kg was a doddle for 3 reps last week after working up to it over 5 sets from 130kg.


----------



## Slater8486

Slater8486 said:


> I now weigh 12.10 and Dead-lift 210 from floor 1 rep max, I have been putting on size recently but I think weight for weight ratio was when I was at 11.8 and could hit 200kg. Looking to beat my record tonight though!


So did my 210 quite okay the other night and went straight up to the 220kg mark, manage to get the bar over my knee's and nearly at full lockout but dropped the bar!! So gutted but after I achieving that I reckon next weeks back session I'll hit the 220kg mark, once it is over the knee's normally a done deal with the lock out


----------



## Superhorse

Have done 230kg at 95-100kg bodyweight


----------



## marknorthumbria

260kg ~90kg


----------



## resten

Nearly shat myself trying a 240 a few days back. Total fail


----------



## Guest

240 @ 84.6kg

260 pb but I was 9 kg heavier.


----------



## jack smart

120kg at 16 year old weighing 11 stone 5ft 9inch


----------



## jimmywst

Pulled 170 ..... Went for 180 turned into a SLDL

 epic form failure but its nice to know I'm hitting 2xBW clean.


----------



## mozzwigan

10kg up since this video!


----------



## mozzwigan

240kg with straps, 90kg BW, not been doing it that long really, bout 6 months on a regular weekly routine, only just started the 5x5 with deads and squats


----------



## Guest

320 raw, 340 suited and straps, Although neither were true max efforts.


----------



## mozzwigan

deep85 said:


> do you ever feel light headed to the point were u think you might pass out after deads?


Yes! LOVE IT haha!


----------



## kuju

150 for reps.....trying to push it further now (not right now obviously....)

1Rm hasn't been tested for a while but it's around 170 atm, i'm just short of 87kg.

Favourite lift though so I'm aim,ing to get it up to 200. I was aiming for 180...but that leaves a few weights kicking around teh gym so I may as well use them too


----------



## Slater8486

230kg strapped.


----------



## Slater8486

mozzwigan said:


> Yes! LOVE IT haha!


& seeing those little colours flashing round, you get that too. hard to explain my mates calls it rainbow spots


----------



## MRSTRONG

200kg one handed (with strap)


----------



## BettySwallocks

ewen said:


> 200kg one handed (with strap)


one handed :confused1:

please tell me you have a video of this?


----------



## Pictor

200kg chalk only


----------



## MRSTRONG

BettySwallocks said:


> one handed :confused1:
> 
> please tell me you have a video of this?


no i dont , will video it once im back training , also done a 60kg clean and press (barbell) one handed .


----------



## big pete

ewen said:


> no i dont , will video it once im back training , also done a 60kg clean and press (barbell) one handed .


hah, sounds like we share some similar training principles! i used to do 1handed deads (straddled rather than suitcase) after my back op, i couldnt cope with the sheer weight of 100K+, but whatever i could do 2 handed, i could do similar with 1 hand.

i also used to do a 1 handed clean and press with a barbell, 60-65k was about my best too, the sheer length of an oly bar made balance a complete nightmare


----------



## MRSTRONG

big pete said:


> hah, sounds like we share some similar training principles! i used to do 1handed deads (straddled rather than suitcase) after my back op, i couldnt cope with the sheer weight of 100K+, but whatever i could do 2 handed, i could do similar with 1 hand.
> 
> i also used to do a 1 handed clean and press with a barbell, 60-65k was about my best too, the sheer length of an oly bar made balance a complete nightmare


I watched derek poundstone doing one handed clean and press on 30 years of pain dvd so I had to try it haha.

As for the dealift well I like obscure things haha


----------



## Stephen9069

300kg @ 127kg


----------



## Irish Beast

Managed 240 two weeks ago which was a PB. Gonna go for 250 in a few weeks time. That's been a long term goal of mine. Hopefully not too far off the 150 bench as well although I very rarely have a spotter so cant go for it!


----------



## Irish Beast

Stephen9069 said:


> 300kg @ 127kg


Very impressive


----------



## Stephen9069

Irish Beast said:


> Managed 240 two weeks ago which was a PB. Gonna go for 250 in a few weeks time. That's been a long term goal of mine. Hopefully not too far off the 150 bench as well although I very rarely have a spotter so cant go for it!


Have you thought about doing your benching in a squat rack that way you can have the cathcing arms in place so if you fail you just slide out from underneath ?


----------



## mozzwigan

Slater8486 said:


> & seeing those little colours flashing round, you get that too. hard to explain my mates calls it rainbow spots


yeah haha, black dots everywere.


----------



## Bataz

[email protected], that was a few month ago. Will post again next week.


----------



## SK50

270kg @ 87kg for me.

Aiming for 300kg while staying under 90kg


----------



## MarkFinnegan

305kg @ 115kg natty


----------



## Dan94

Tried a 1RM over the weekend for the first time, and managed 102.25KG so puts me in the "101-150kgs" category


----------



## Ricer

200kg x3 at 82kg. Was last summer, regret not trying a 1RM. Will be aiming for 240 by end of this summer, haven't done them on a regular for a while now

Edit: yes I use straps, for over 160 mainly. Yes I use a belt, for 150+, don't fancy visiting snap city


----------



## Harry Sacks

currently 320 at 117kg. will hit 330 soon though


----------



## tommyc2k7

Ricer said:


> 200kg x3 at 82kg. Was last summer, regret not trying a 1RM. Will be aiming for 240 by end of this summer, haven't done them on a regular for a while now
> 
> Edit: yes I use straps, for over 160 mainly. Yes I use a belt, for 150+, don't fancy visiting snap city


Nice lift mate. This is the first time I've seen anybody use a mixed grip when using straps, a lot of people claim that there is an increased chance of injury because of more stress on the bicep / tendons which is why most use a double overhand grip when using straps.

What's everyone elses opinion on this?


----------



## GGLynch89

Fatstuff said:


> I am currently deadlifting 140kg, but finding it hard to keep my back straight, any tips?


look up at the ceiling when you power through your legs.


----------



## GGLynch89

88.9kg

PB is 210kg, I love DL. its a head turner when you your lifting all them plates off the floor. :thumbup1:


----------



## kuju

tommyc2k7 said:


> Nice lift mate. This is the first time I've seen anybody use a mixed grip when using straps, a lot of people claim that there is an increased chance of injury because of more stress on the bicep / tendons which is why most use a double overhand grip when using straps.
> 
> What's everyone elses opinion on this?


I use a mixed grip with straps at higher weights.....i'm not convinced of the extra risk of injury - however i'm open to being proved wrong! (Hopefully not by actually getting injured!)


----------



## Guest

kuju said:


> I use a mixed grip with straps at higher weights.....i'm not convinced of the extra risk of injury - however i'm open to being proved wrong! (Hopefully not by actually getting injured!)


Keep your arms straight and there is no risk.

Its when you get a slight bend at elbow.


----------



## kuju

Spawn of Haney said:


> Keep your arms straight and there is no risk.
> 
> Its when you get a slight bend at elbow.


Ah - ok fair enough! Thank you.


----------



## Fatstuff

GGLynch89 said:


> look up at the ceiling when you power through your legs.


Lol not sure when the post that u quoted was from but i have another 55kg on it since then. But thanks anyway m8  lol


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

140kg x 2 with straps.

Never really tried a 1RM.

68.9kg BW.

I'm happy with double my body weight tbh.


----------



## capncrunch

About 135kg, i used to do a lot more around 160, but realised my form was ****, so dropped the weight.


----------



## GGLynch89

Fatstuff said:


> Lol not sure when the post that u quoted was from but i have another 55kg on it since then. But thanks anyway m8  lol


ha, no worries bud. good effort on your lifts!


----------



## tommyc2k7

170kg x1. Recovering from a hernia operation so won't be lifting heavy for at least a few more weeks, going to crack 200kg this year


----------



## badly_dubbed

205kg @ 88kg


----------



## PaulB

At the mo, 5x5 at 180kg. Not sure what my one rep max is.


----------



## Twilheimer

200kg at 75kg bodyweight


----------



## Charlee Scene

Can do 182.5 for 3, don't know what my 1rm is mabye 195ish at 183lbs (fat **** tho so I'm cutting)


----------



## tns

just hit 175kg @90kg.


----------



## shaunmac

205kg deadlift at about 86kg bodyweight


----------



## scott08

badly_dubbed said:


> 205kg @ 88kg


how the fvck is your ohp the same as your bench?


----------



## G-man99

205kg x 8 or 235kg 1rpm at 89kg


----------



## badly_dubbed

scott08 said:


> how the fvck is your ohp the same as your bench?


dunno..its higher than bench now...i deffo have a technical issue with bench press!

its always tracked fairly close...but recently OHP has progressed more...


----------



## IGotTekkers

About 400kg

With no straps.

One handed


----------



## Heavyassweights

IGotTekkers said:


> About 400kg
> 
> With no straps.
> 
> One handed


Lman does the same with no hands


----------



## scott08

badly_dubbed said:


> dunno..its higher than bench now...i deffo have a technical issue with bench press!
> 
> its always tracked fairly close...but recently OHP has progressed more...


somethings messed up there! never seen anyone have their bench the same as their press.

i thought i had a decent ohp... but its 20kg less than yours!


----------



## badly_dubbed

scott08 said:


> somethings messed up there! never seen anyone have their bench the same as their press.
> 
> i thought i had a decent ohp... but its 20kg less than yours!


everyones different, my mate benches more than me but i press double him fairly easily...

its very strange, I'm 95kg and can dip 40kg on the belt for 3-5 reps pretty fine on a good day....but a 90kg bench at the moment is an absolute fight!


----------



## Mockett

200kg at 65 body weight


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

Mockett said:


> 200kg at 65 body weight


Nice lift.


----------



## UkWardy

Got a 1rm of 160kg at 86kg at about 16% BF. Felt like I was going to pass out


----------



## J1mmyc

280kg @ 90kg


----------



## Wardy33

[email protected] 85kg


----------



## MattGriff

380kilos in the gym with straps

350kilo raw is my best PL comp pull

135kilos


----------



## troponin

150KG @ 78KG 18 years old natural


----------



## GGLynch89

Fatstuff said:


> I am currently deadlifting 140kg, but finding it hard to keep my back straight, any tips?


Look up when your doing it like you want to jump to the ceiling


----------



## Sir_loin

180kg at 72kg bodyweight

Belt and wrist straps


----------



## Kristina

Ok I know I'm a chick but hey ho... bringing the votes down a notch! I'm at 132.5k PB.


----------



## BlueRibbon

Only 180 @ 78kg


----------



## eezy1

i quit doing deads a few months in at 3 plates. gonna start back with rack pulls


----------



## gsxrthou

78 kilos and got 230 kg few months back, doing 3 sets of 6 - 210 now so reckon my one rep will be bigger


----------



## barbell_uk

I could do 228kg off the floor prior to using any prohormones or AAS at 88kg


----------



## naturalun

150kg at 72kg, I'm 80kg now but haven't done deadlifts in a while due to back pumps on tbol. And last time I did do them was just doing 110x10 reps, haven't done 1RM in a while, might try when off tbol.


----------



## BIG.G

200kg 1rm . Have only been deadlifting 8weeks after having taken a year off after ankle injury and surgery. Im 6ft 106 kilos and dont take juice


----------



## Flipper

215kg my 1 rep max but not been deadlifting long, about 2 or 3 months now i think. Plan to get 250kg by year end.


----------



## Sega

170kg last week at 75kg body weight


----------



## gav84

i pulled 270kg a month or so ago my aim is 300kg shouldn't take too long i hope.


----------



## *Ryan*

currently at 150 kg bang on, although my goal isnt to lift as heavy as possible, pretty good to say im not a fan ha


----------



## troponin

kristina said:


> Ok I know I'm a chick but hey ho... bringing the votes down a notch! I'm at 132.5k PB.


thats enough to put a lot of lads I know to shame haha


----------



## Wardy33

My PB is 225kg but form was horrendous


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

Wardy33 said:


> My PB is 225kg but form was horrendous


Christ, that back in your avatar is outrageous.


----------



## PortsladeMan

I don't do deads 'cos I'm a pussy.


----------



## Bad Alan

A very slow and shaky 300kg BUT it was locked out no hitching so I'm taking it


----------



## Getlean007

500lb


----------



## Getlean007

not much at all


----------



## troponin

140kg for reps. 170/180kg for a.single

E


----------



## UkWardy

180kg is my best ever, but I pulled my back not long after so I'm stuck working my way back up now. At 160kg single, 150kg for 3


----------



## jimmywst

Same limitations ... 180 goes but pulls me all out of shape.


----------



## Benchbum

295 all time pb, current 'max' 260 carbed up confident of a smooth 280


----------



## TheBigD

I've pulled 292.5kg in comp and pulled an 'ugly' 310kg at the gym. Wasn't hitched; just very slow and got it stuck at my knees!

God damned being tall,sucks in this game haha 

Due to back/hip injury I just stick to trap bar deads now and work in around 4-5 sets per session. Once every 4 weeks I add in boards to make it a 3-4" defective pull and use around 200-250kg for the working sets


----------



## andymc88

220kg was my best lift a few weeks back before I crashed my car seemed to come up nicely to, since I've struggled to get 214kg off the floor, my right knee is a bit off atm


----------



## Gunshow

180kg for 1


----------



## Dan94

150kg at weekend


----------



## Peace frog

I've done 170kg when tried 1 rep max and more than that my grip gives out,I'm 75kg


----------



## EpicSquats

Peace frog said:


> I've done 170kg when tried 1 rep max and more than that my grip gives out,I'm 75kg


Do you do alternate grip and use chalk?


----------



## Peace frog

I alternate grip (although I worry a bit about this as I detached my bicep tendon sparring a few years back) not used chalk or straps but ordering liquid chalk tomo as grip now holding me back on higher rep stuff,did sets of 8 at 130kg tonight and again grip was limiting factor


----------



## Peace frog

Also tried using gloves but didn't help at all


----------



## CodyMac

220kg raw with hookgrip at the weekend. Injured myself today belted warming up with 140kg. :thumbdown:


----------



## brunzz

160kg, but that was months ago stopped training for some stupid reason. Looking forward to getting it back up though.


----------



## AlexB18

God knows what my 1RM is as ive never tried specifically for that tbh but ive lifted 165kg for 6 sets of 3 in the past, havent gone near that weight since i trapped a nerve in my neck and took 3 months off training, feels like all my strength in that lift just up and ****ed off :S



Nickthegreek said:


> A tip I would give is to always keep the bar flushed up against your shins as it reduces risk of lower back injury. I literally try and slighly scrape my shins wile doing the movement (I wear long track suit bottoms to avoid grazes) .


Ive always done this, though i wear shorts so now i have a nice little bare patch on my shins where the bar has scraped away most of my leg hair over time :lol:


----------



## EpicSquats

Peace frog said:


> I alternate grip (although I worry a bit about this as I detached my bicep tendon sparring a few years back) not used chalk or straps but ordering liquid chalk tomo as grip now holding me back on higher rep stuff,did sets of 8 at 130kg tonight and again grip was limiting factor


I use liquid chalk too, I find it helps with grip and knowing you've got a good grip helps you mentally to go for more reps.


----------



## Peace frog

EpicSquats said:


> I use liquid chalk too, I find it helps with grip and knowing you've got a good grip helps you mentally to go for more reps.


Will be giving this a go next back session


----------



## Irish Beast

240 with straps was the most I ever managed. Would prob struggle with 180 now


----------



## CPsteve

I'm 5'6 weigh 82kg and deadlift between 110-120kg but it's my grip that goes but don't deadlift that often maybe once a month need to start doing once a week but been happy with that so far


----------



## kelvinseal

6ft1", 99.3kg and can lift 265kg


----------



## armor king

Off the floor lol. I deadlift off the air


----------



## armor king

kelvinseal said:


> 6ft1", 99.3kg and can lift 265kg


Which = 1 strong mofer ****er


----------



## jimmywst

86kg just pulled 185kg x2 ... my crimbo present this year will be 200kg

And probably some bloody socks.


----------



## gsxrthou

5ft 10. 79-80kg just scored 250kg  doing working reps with 230 x3 for 6 so 250 should be beaten soon


----------



## Major Eyeswater

192.5kg at a bw of 93kg.

Although I've been training for decades, I've only been deadlifting properly for a couple of months.

Obviously 200kg is my target


----------



## pooledaniel

Best I've ever done was 217.5kg for 1 @ 81kg - with belt, no straps. That was back in 3rd year of uni (2 1/2 years ago) after ~18 months running 5/3/1. Messed up my back shortly after, so laid off deads and only really picked them up again about 6 weeks ago. I'm not doing 1RM anymore as such, but currently rep 147.5kg for 5. Long way off my old strength but coming back quite quickly.


----------



## JPO

240kg with straps and belt at 78kg

Currently 85kg started deadlifting again after a couple of months off , 160kg x8 at the moment


----------



## harryalmighty

look at my avi


----------



## Snake

I'm 5 foot 10, 82kg been deadlifting for 6 weeks and did my 1rp with a personal trainer I know so he could look at my form, managed 135kg which surprised me I thought I wouldn't even get 100kg, going to do it again with him in about 2 months but since then been doing sets of 5 every 4 days at about 80%, form and not injuring myself is my main aim at the moment  . I really enjoy this lift the most, both doing it and the post lift rush.


----------



## Dan94

Snake said:


> I'm 5 foot 10, 82kg been deadlifting for 6 weeks and did my 1rp with a personal trainer I know so he could look at my form, managed 135kg which surprised me I thought I wouldn't even get 100kg, going to do it again with him in about 2 months but since then been doing sets of 5 every 4 days at about 80%, form and not injuring myself is my main aim at the moment  . I really enjoy this lift the most, both doing it and the post lift rush.


Nice job :thumbup1:


----------



## Varg

Haven't tried in a while but reckon I could do 140kg without too much trouble, maybe 150+.

I might try next week.


----------



## gettingthere88

275kg


----------



## WilsonR6

At 75kg just jumped back on 3 weeks ago - Got 172.5 for 5 then failed to get 177.5 off the floor lol

Once the test tren dbol tbol and ghrp6 kicks in I'll be smashing 200 guaranteed!


----------



## seandog69

gettingthere88 said:


> 275kg


but you can only do this because you weigh 20 stone


----------



## gettingthere88

seandog69 said:


> but you can only do this because you weigh 20 stone


haha good observations lol


----------



## pooledaniel

160kg for three now.

Best for me was 227.5kg for 1 rep @ 81kg BW whilst at uni. Pulled my back pretty badly a month or so later though (warming up!) and never been quite right since. Generally stay away from 1 rep maxes on deads nowadays.


----------



## gaz90

did 220x5 today. weighed 83.3kg this morning. 1rm was 240 in july, that was at 80kg


----------



## LeVzi

230kg is best atm, not really tried to improve it. I got a 250kg in me I reckon, but not sure i'll persue it. I had aims to do a 300kg pull at the start, but I think that's not realistic now.


----------



## UkWardy

185kg at the minute, gonna try 190kg in a couple of weeks time


----------



## MrTwisted

165kg @ 80kg , no belt or straps was hoping to hit 200kg but ruined my knees for a while


----------



## MattGriff

**** loads


----------



## bigchickenlover

240kg last sesh at 99kg bodyweight


----------



## scot-ish

225 at 88kg just now. buggered my back and now doubt i'll lift much over 200 anymore.


----------



## BettySwallocks

3 x 180kg last deadlift session.

pretty sure there's a 200kg in there, had it previously but that was a long time ago now. Will give it a bash tomorrow for 1RM.

Currently weighing 84kg.


----------



## trapover

Hmmm....don't deadlift but I can bent over row 5 reps with 245kg and have done 230kg x 5 reps for sldl after squats and leg exts....be intresting to see what a 1rm would be...


----------



## Jon.B

210kg 1rm with decent form at 89kg - pretty easy. Back is f-ed at moment so had to drop deads for time being


----------



## alan_wilson

Hit my life time pb the other day of 200kg for two! At 88kg (not that it matters)

And im on chemotherapy tablets...

I'll f*ckin take that!


----------



## IGotTekkers

**** that ****. bad back and then spend the next 4 hours wanting to puke. No thanks.


----------



## Tom90

220kg for 1 at around 90kg bw


----------



## gettingthere88

275kg


----------



## james1976

205kg at 80kg. My weakest lift I think


----------



## EpicSquats

IGotTekkers said:


> **** that ****. bad back and then spend the next 4 hours wanting to puke. No thanks.


If you get a bad back, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## EpicSquats

Did 175kg for 1 last time I did deads, will go for 180 next time.


----------



## barndoor5

Just hit 260kg at 89kg bw. Goal is to pull 300kg between Xmas and New Year.


----------



## IGotTekkers

EpicSquats said:


> If you get a bad back, you're doing it wrong.


That's the problem I can't do them properly, my structure and shoulder alignment doesn't allow it.


----------



## Oscars

240kg @ 89kg.........been training strongman a while tho


----------



## alan_wilson

IGotTekkers said:


> That's the problem I can't do them properly, my structure and shoulder alignment doesn't allow it.


You tried a different technique, ie sumo?


----------



## BettySwallocks

200kg deadlift @85kg BW




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10201963147480602


----------



## sneeky_dave

200kg off a plate deficit @85kg


----------



## UkWardy

Im 91kg at the minute, current 1rm is 195kg as of yesterday, feel full of cold though and run down. Think 200kg is coming very soon


----------



## ATMeredith

Last week I hit 165kgx5 so probs be able to do 180kg @ 89kg training for 1.5years.


----------



## itsdavem8

how the f... are you lot so strong. I thought I was doing well with 2 3/4 plates x 5 lol


----------



## sneeky_dave

itsdavem8 said:


> how the f... are you lot so strong. I thought I was doing well with 2 3/4 plates x 5 lol


Who?


----------



## itsdavem8

sneeky_dave said:


> Who?


just about everyone it who posted in this thread.


----------



## emulric

Still in novice stage, latest was 140kg at 73KG BW.


----------



## The Sweeney

I only started lifting in April and only started Dead lifting in September - natty.

Last night saw 5 x 127.5kg which I was really pleased with. 100kg BW so 3 plates a side won't be too far in the future I hope.


----------



## 12 gauge

itsdavem8 said:


> how the f... are you lot so strong. I thought I was doing well with 2 3/4 plates x 5 lol


Most of these guys are on steroids mate :whistling:


----------



## Boshlop

i never tried taurine before, but since i started it i;ve suddenly sailed past the 250kg mark for 2 reps, the difference having no back pumps can make to a DL is amazing. where i train has ****ty show of plates that are like 2" wide so cant actually fit more on the bar....


----------



## The Sweeney

The Sweeney said:


> I only started lifting in April and only started Dead lifting in September - natty.
> 
> Last night saw 5 x 127.5kg which I was really pleased with. 100kg BW so 3 plates a side won't be too far in the future I hope.


Hit 135kg last night for 5 reps.

Slow and steady progress.


----------



## mymumbeatsme

Could do 180kg for 5 (natty) at about 73kg.

Back is ****ed now though. Think I hyperextended my lumbar spine and failed to activate my core adequately. My deadlift went up tremendously quickly, though so that could also be something to do with it.

Never attempted a 1rm.


----------



## jamiew691

Deadlifted for the first time with help from a trainer, got 160kg for 1rm, I weigh 74.6 kg and am 15 yr old. Guy said that wasn't too bad


----------



## 39005

'back goes just looking at someone deadlifting' isnt in the options so i cant vote


----------



## james1976

205kg at 80kg bw.


----------



## troponin

hit 185kg for 1 rep yesterday(chalk and belt) - gotta remember to film my next one. 20 years old natty. cant wait to see what strength gains my first cycle brings


----------



## big shrek

well having not been in a gym or any sort of training for 2 years i bought a load of stuff for my garage to start strongman training,i did a 1rm on deadlift of 215kg with wrist straps so not too bad really considering my lack of training in recent years


----------



## C.Hill

Here's a video from Monday night, managed 260kg no straps and no belt.

260kg deadlift no straps or belt - YouTube


----------



## T100

C.Hill said:


> Here's a video from Monday night, managed 260kg no straps and no belt.
> 
> 260kg deadlift no straps or belt - YouTube


Put my back out just watching that fella, awesome lift, looked like you could have done more once it was off the floor


----------



## BoxerJay

C.Hill said:


> Here's a video from Monday night, managed 260kg no straps and no belt.
> 
> 260kg deadlift no straps or belt - YouTube


Awesome going that, nice.


----------



## C.Hill

Cheers lads going for 270 in 6 weeks time! Fingers crossed!


----------



## nbfootball65

226.796 kg


----------



## Silvaback

Everything.


----------



## FelonE1

Did 3 sets of 3 at 190kg no straps/belt today(pb) so about 200kg maybe.


----------



## Bataz

FelonE said:


> Did 3 sets of 3 at 190kg no straps/belt today(pb) so about 200kg maybe.


Underselling yourself there mate, i reckon it would be slightly higher.


----------



## FelonE1

Bataz said:


> Underselling yourself there mate, i reckon it would be slightly higher.


I'd be chuffed if it was. Haven't done deadlift for months before today and my last pb was 1rep at 190kg.


----------



## elliot438

Think I replied to this before but pulled 265kg the other day


----------



## Derrick

I've just started doing these (well about 4 months). At 81kg I hit a personal best of 180kg last week.

I really want to hit 250kg or 3 times my body weight. I can get it off the floor but struggle to get it past my knee when I go higher.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

C.Hill said:


> Here's a video from Monday night, managed 260kg no straps and no belt.
> 
> 260kg deadlift no straps or belt - YouTube


strong mate, most will say you should be using a belt at that weight but if your still walking it's obviously fine for you!


----------



## C.Hill

FlunkyTurtle said:


> strong mate, most will say you should be using a belt at that weight but if your still walking it's obviously fine for you!


Nah core and back felt fine! Prefer deadlifting without a belt feels more powerful lol may add one when going for 270 though


----------



## darrenx

only just started deadlifting again as i had a leg injury but my best has been 177.5kg @ 73kg


----------



## The Sweeney

I hit a 5 rep pb last night at 145kg, so 1RM is probably approx. 160kg. Only been lifting since August when I couldn't even reach the bar! :lol:

180kg is my 5 rep target - something pleasing about 4 plates a side.


----------



## Sul

140 kg at 74kg BW 16 years old not that good but getting there


----------



## Dan94

155KG this morning


----------



## sneeky_dave

135*10


----------



## MrTwisted

Already posted in here but back after nearly 5 months off due to knee injury

140kg x 3 @ 80kg raw. First deadlift session back pretty pleased with that.


----------



## NSGym

i moved up to 251kg now


----------



## Huntingground

NSGym said:


> i moved up to 251kg now


Well done mate, how's things?

I saw Frampton at Bluewater a few weeks ago, competing, he looks fooked now. Still powerful!!!


----------



## NSGym

Huntingground said:


> Well done mate, how's things?
> 
> I saw Frampton at Bluewater a few weeks ago, competing, he looks fooked now. Still powerful!!!


Yeh Im good thanks, couple of comps this year 2 Masters and 1 opens

last time i saw rob he looked ok quite fit and a lot leaner, but that was last year and he wasnt competing lol

i only just missed 260kg from the floor so its getting there...... i think all my comps this year are higher pulls which is usually good for me....so all good mate thanks


----------



## bigchickenlover

250kg last gym sesh

View attachment 165100


----------



## JB74

240kg barbell deadlift

240kg Deadlift DOH with Straps - YouTube

260kg axle deadlift

260kg PB Axle Deadlift - YouTube


----------



## ballislife

155kg at 70kg


----------



## UkWardy

202.5kg at 85kg


----------



## Northern Lass

162.5kg was my last comp deadlift PB @ 66kg


----------



## C.Hill

270kg now, no straps or belt. @92kg


----------



## bigchickenlover

View attachment 167096


260Kg from last heavy dead session


----------



## TITO

250 earlier. Adjusting to no straps for an upcoming comp in 3 weeks. Hoping to get 260 +


----------



## alan_wilson

230 kg now.

Slowly getting stronger.


----------



## Mince Pies

first time doing deadlift last night, i avoided it due to S1/S2 bulging discs (confirmed by MRI), its degenerative as well 

I wanted to build up some lower back strength first with heavy seated cable rows and some core strengthening over a few months. A mate was doing deads last night and i asked to jump in. first lift was 140kgs for 5, then 150 for 3, and 175 for 1, I'm 5'7" 89kgs. I was really pleased how it felt as i had no twinges with the direction of motion. If i lean left or right it feels like something could twinge though, so i'll have to add in some twisting type exercises if anyone has any good suggestions? currently doing 'wood chopper' but at light weight.


----------



## 25434

Most ive done is 115kg and I thought my eyes would pop out..hehe...felt great though when I did it..


----------



## Snake

Last time I posted in here was on 135kg.

Haven't deadlifted since then, as I've been trying to iron out some slight lordosis and weak glutes, so been smashing the glute bridge for months and other physio stuff for posture.

And just lifted 166kg no problem, double overhand too no straps or sh!t like that, felt like much more glute activation and lower back didn't pump like mad like it used to, all round felt much safer.

So happy to have gained 31kg on my max just by doing other stuff!!


----------



## andymc88

224kg @ 86kg back in Jan this year, rarely test one rep max now, trying to do more bodybuilding style training


----------



## andymc88

C.Hill said:


> 270kg now, no straps or belt. @92kg


That's mint that mate


----------



## C.Hill

andymc88 said:


> That's mint that mate


Cheers mate, it's now 275kg lol


----------



## andymc88

C.Hill said:


> Cheers mate, it's now 275kg lol


Good effort that like, Do u train for strength ? Or compete ? I'm trying y3t for a couple months for a change, seemed to plateau on low volume and reps between 4-6


----------



## Will2309

I must be doing something very wrong. I weigh 105 kg and I can only deadlift 170kg. I have a little bet with a lad at work who can dl the most at the end of 12weeks. He is up to 200kg already. I hope its because I train at 5am on one piece of toast and peanut butter, and I do DL at the end of my workout. He trains in the evening.

Iam off in the gym tomorrow and only do DL to see what my max is now.


----------



## Will2309

200kg. Grip went at 205 kg


----------



## Patch-Adams

Will2309 said:


> I must be doing something very wrong. I weigh 105 kg and I can only deadlift 170kg. I have a little bet with a lad at work who can dl the most at the end of 12weeks. He is up to 200kg already. I hope its because I train at 5am on one piece of toast and peanut butter, and I do DL at the end of my workout. He trains in the evening.
> 
> Iam off in the gym tomorrow and only do DL to see what my max is now.


If the deadlift is a priority for you why do you do it last?


----------



## Will2309

Because if I DL first I would be f*cked for the rest my session. But I went in on Saturday and only did DL and manger to get 200kg so I was happy.


----------



## Bolone

320kg @ 108kg


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

230kg @ 77/78 kg

Aiming for 300 at the same bodyweight by end of this year


----------



## The Sweeney

New PB on Wed, 190 @ 100BW. Natural and only lifting 9 months.


----------



## Dan94

The Sweeney said:


> New PB on Wed, 190 @ 100BW. Natural and only lifting 9 months.


Nice


----------



## CallsignSam

Got 160kg as a pr the other day, not loads but I was pretty happy. 17 years old l, lifting since February.


----------

